# Do you like this?



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi, I just want to share this with you. I completed it a few weeks ago and was so pleased with it, especially when it fitted my daughter.


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow a real professional job. Well done, you should be very proud.


----------



## Kesai (Jun 14, 2014)

Nice


----------



## Sao (Jan 2, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I looked at the pic and first thought was WOW, just beautiful.


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

That is amazing. Your daughter is a very lucky gal.


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks so much! Lovely being able to share with you.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh yea. Very pretty.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Very pretty! Looks complicated to make.


----------



## Lucinda_G (Jan 10, 2014)

Gorgeous. Very professional.


----------



## Madjesty (Jul 26, 2012)

Stunning


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Gorgeous. Very stylish.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Well done - a beautiful sweater!


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Interesting construction. Would love to see it on your daughter.
Was it complicated to do?


----------



## MarciaV (Jun 22, 2011)

Do you have a link to the pattern? It's BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

I'd like a link too. I love it.


----------



## Villagerbgl (May 13, 2014)

Great job, it is real classy


----------



## SSumpter (Mar 21, 2014)

That is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Lady nene (Apr 11, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

You did a super job..it's very pretty!


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## Luckylady7929 (Nov 12, 2013)

Beautifully done. That is a sweater that should be worn with pride and said proudly. "My mother made this for me". WOW


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

Very nicely done. I like it a lot


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

That's absolutely smashing! It looks very modern so I bet your daughter loves it.


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi Linuxgirl yes very interesting! I must ask my daughter to have a photo taken, back and front, and I will post it here.

The fronts are made up of a long, scraf-like length and then starting from the right back shoulder you sew between markers down and so you do the other side. As you can see, it also forms the lower back edge. I thought it was the loveliest pattern I had seen in a long time. 

It took me a while to sit and work out exactly how it is put together. Lynette


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

MarciaV said:


> Do you have a link to the pattern? It's BEAUTIFUL!


No, I got the pattern from the "Modern Machine Knitting" magazine dated November 1995.

I will try and scan the pattern - not sure if I will get it right, but if so, will definitely post it here for you.


----------



## gbelle (Apr 27, 2013)

WOW!!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Lovely sweater and you did a great job! Is this your design?


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

Great sweater!


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice work. :thumbup:


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

whitknits said:


> Lovely sweater and you did a great job! Is this your design?


Hi whitknits no, not at all. I got the pattern from the "Modern Machine Knitting" magazine of November 1995. Thanks for your kind comments.


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

Really beautiful -- love the detail along the bottom - very classy looking -- lucky daughter!!

Lynne


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

lneighbors3 said:


> Really beautiful -- love the detail along the bottom - very classy looking -- lucky daughter!!
> 
> Lynne


Thanks Lynne - yes I thought it was very classy when I saw the pattern and it has turned out to be exactly that. Lynette


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

sueandlynette said:


> Thanks Lynne - yes I thought it was very classy when I saw the pattern and it has turned out to be exactly that. Lynette


If your "avatar" is a photo of where you live or the surroundings, it is magnificent. Lynette


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

That is absolutely stunningxx Well donex


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

Thank you Beth!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Very chic!! I can imagine how beautiful it must look on your daughter. I love it!!


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

Love it! Did you design it or was there a pattern I could purchase?


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Very elegant looking. I have this magazine and marked the pattern. Will be one of my next projects.


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

linalu said:


> Love it! Did you design it or was there a pattern I could purchase?


Hi linalu - thank you. No I did not design it - found it in the "Modern Machine Knitting" magazine of November 1995. Lynette


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

sueandlynette said:


> If your "avatar" is a photo of where you live or the surroundings, it is magnificent. Lynette


Hi Lynette,

If you mean my avatar, this is where we are moving next month. It is Cotacachi, Ecuador. We will be very blessed to live there.

Lynne


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

this will look great on me after, my face lift and a fresh dye, I'll just pass as prego)))))))) All kidding aside It's very chic and I'd knit one but...


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

KateWood said:


> this will look great on me after, my face lift and a fresh dye, I'll just pass as prego)))))))) All kidding aside It's very chic and I'd knit one but...


Would be fine for me assuming I went and had a tummy tuck and some MAJOR liposuction all over my body (well except for the girls).

Lynne


----------



## Jane75 (May 12, 2012)

I have this magazine too. Have scanned pattern but don't know how to share it with you Can anyone tell me how


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

Jane75, it was kind of you to think of sharing; but you need to pull your posts asap. This is copyright infringement, and it is extremely frowned upon. If you can't delete the info in the posts, please contace Admin for their help.

Lynne


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

I like it - great work!  Ann


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Your daughter should be very pleased. 
Lovely work.


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Really nice looking sweater, love the style of it.&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

lneighbors3 said:


> Hi Lynette,
> 
> If you mean my avatar, this is where we are moving next month. It is Cotacachi, Ecuador. We will be very blessed to live there.
> 
> Lynne


Oh Lynne you certainly are blessed! The countryside looks amazing. How far away we are from one another on this planet, yet here we are able to converse "like friends". Keep in touch and tell me more please, if you want to.  Lynette


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh thank you Ann! Praise indeed!


----------



## Coral McRae (Jul 23, 2013)

Flippen gorgeous! i really like it, what is the pattern called?


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Gorgeous sweater


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

Coral McRae said:


> Flippen gorgeous! i really like it, what is the pattern called?


Hi Coral it is call "Crossover top" and found in the magazine "Modern Machine Knitting" of November 1995.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Absolutely stunning, stylish and well made. :thumbup:


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

Thank you Boots!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

It's very pretty, and so glad it fit your daughter. Sometimes we hold our breath and cross our fingers when making something a bit unusual for someone else.


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

randiejg said:


> It's very pretty, and so glad it fit your daughter. Sometimes we hold our breath and cross our fingers when making something a bit unusual for someone else.


Oh Randiejg you are so right. This pattern was quite strange - and beautiful! When I asked a friend to try it on I was so disappointed (did not show it of course) - I felt this pattern needed a tall, slim person like the model because I asked several people to model it for me. So ... when I asked my daughter who is very slim, but not too tall, to try it on, as you said.. I held my breath and crossed my fingers because I just felt it was meant for her and when she looked stunning in it, I was thrilled to bits. Lynette I


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

thank you!


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

Absolutely bautiful!!!!


----------



## pjtowne (Feb 7, 2014)

Beautiful work


----------



## mstanton60 (Aug 10, 2014)

Fabulous!


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Love it ! Very well done !


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

Really different and I bet she loves it Great knitting.


----------



## The Knitmaster (May 28, 2014)

Are the fronts two long scarves, have you the pattern, or pattern shapes?


----------



## The Knitmaster (May 28, 2014)

Are the fronts two long scarves, have you the pattern, or pattern shapes?


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

It is beautiful. Nice job.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

~~~it is wonderful.


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

The Knitmaster said:


> Are the fronts two long scarves, have you the pattern, or pattern shapes?


Yes, the fronts are made up of one long scarf actually and then put together. I got the pattern from the Modern Machine Knitting magazine of November 1995. Easy to knit but it took me a while to put together. Just loved it. Lynette


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

Thank you all for your lovely comments.


----------



## The Knitmaster (May 28, 2014)

What size does it fit? Can you copy the measurement diagram? Or give me approx. length of scarf, is it knitted in 2 up 2 down rib or 2x1 rib


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

wow,that looks realy nice.


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

It looks wonderful, very stylish and unusual in construction.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

I love it! Gorgeous!


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Very beautiful. Looks very professional, like from a very expensive shop.


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

That is absolutely gorgeous - good job :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi Jeannie- My in-laws lived in Shelton, on Lake Limerick, for years! They have both passed now, but we have such fond memories of your town, and their special, beautiful location.


----------



## susan1006 (Jun 21, 2014)

How pretty and well done!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful, gorgeous sweater. Would love one like it!


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Yes, I love the style of it and how it comes together at the bottom of the sweater--very nice!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Nicely done! A very high fashion look.


----------



## Redhead1951 (Feb 7, 2013)

Very elegant, but at the same time warm and cosy. Good job! :thumbup:


----------



## Jae (Mar 20, 2012)

When your picture came up all I could say is "oh wow", just beautiful enjoy wearing it, I'm sure you will get many compliments.
Blessings


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

Jae said:


> When your picture came up all I could say is "oh wow", just beautiful enjoy wearing it, I'm sure you will get many compliments.
> Blessings


Dear Jae Thank you for the Blessings! Appeciated... and for the compliment. Lynette


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

The Knitmaster said:


> Are the fronts two long scarves, have you the pattern, or pattern shapes?


I am not sure if this pattern is still on, but if you page back I am sure you will find the pattern scanned by one of the ladies. Lynette

If you do not find what you are looking for, please come back to me and I will gladly try and assist. Just loved knitting this - the sewing together was the best part. Lynette


----------



## eqnancy (May 5, 2011)

wow - nicely done...I have a teenage GD that would love this since it is more modern than most patterns. Could you tell me where to get this pattern? Please and Thank You.


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

Wow what a lovely sweater where ever did you get the pattern? It is just lovely.


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

meknit said:


> Wow what a lovely sweater where ever did you get the pattern? It is just lovely.


Hello meknit - I have had such a wonderful response to this photo - I just loved knitting it and then facing the mystery of putting it together - not bad once you know what you are doing!

Receiving all these wonderful compliments and encouraging remarks makes one just want to get on with another jersey! Thank you! :lol:

I got the pattern from the "Modern Machine Knitting" magazine of November 1995. I am not sure if it is still on, but someone did scan the pattern and put it on this site. Lynette


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

Keepmeinstitches said:


> Very beautiful. Looks very professional, like from a very expensive shop.


Thank you, yes I thought it was absolutely beautiful and the nicest jersey I have knitted so far. Lynette


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

Gurney said:


> It looks wonderful, very stylish and unusual in construction.


Very much so - one long scarf that winds around and becomes the back, and two fronts. Lynette


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

The Knitmaster said:


> What size does it fit? Can you copy the measurement diagram? Or give me approx. length of scarf, is it knitted in 2 up 2 down rib or 2x1 rib


Hi The Knitmaster, did you find what you were looking for i.e. the scanned pattern earlier on? It is knitted in a 2 x 2 rib and then changing the needle settings slightly. The length of the scarf - width is 48.5cm across and the length is 17cm + 22,5 = 39,5 the whole length - 636 rows. I knitted it in a 3 ply acrylic plus 1 thread of industrial yarn. - the pattern suggests Yeoman Panama. Lynette


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

janglesb said:


> Absolutely bautiful!!!!


Thank you! I have enjoyed your many cushions as well.


----------



## ValeryR (Apr 9, 2013)

Love it. Great job. Came out great.


----------



## pjtowne (Feb 7, 2014)

Jane75 said:


> I have this magazine too. Have scanned pattern but don't know how to share it with you Can anyone tell me how


Thank you soooo very much for sharing! I have been hunting for this pattern since the picture was posted without any luck. I could find the magazines for that time period, but not that specific issue. I am going to make my sister one for Christmas-she will love it! Thanks again!!!


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

pjtowne said:


> Thank you soooo very much for sharing! I have been hunting for this pattern since the picture was posted without any luck. I could find the magazines for that time period, but not that specific issue. I am going to make my sister one for Christmas-she will love it! Thanks again!!!


So pleased u like this pattern - enjoy knitting it. Just a tip - when you do the "fronts and hip band" and have to place markers at edge, - use a different colour wool for each time you place markers and then when knitting the other side, use the same colour you used on the other side so that when you come to sewing it up, the two colours correspond - makes it so much easier. Hope this explanation makes sense. Lynette


----------



## pjtowne (Feb 7, 2014)

sueandlynette said:


> So pleased u like this pattern - enjoy knitting it. Just a tip - when you do the "fronts and hip band" and have to place markers at edge, - use a different colour wool for each time you place markers and then when knitting the other side, use the same colour you used on the other side so that when you come to sewing it up, the two colours correspond - makes it so much easier. Hope this explanation makes sense. Lynette


Makes perfect sense-great tip. Again, thank you so much.
patti


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Really nice.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

You did such a beautiful job on this sweater!

Those of you looking for the pattern, please read this message on Sue's other post: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-279806-2.html#5881939


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

If I'm correct, Maggie has a short sleeve version along with other great patterns in a collection here: http://craftybob.com/textile-crafts/knitting-crochet/classiccollection.html


----------



## Touloulah (Jun 27, 2014)

How cute is that???
I really love the cross over bit.


----------

